# What diet?



## Allana (Dec 18, 2003)

hi I am hoping that someone could possibly help. I have PCOS and have recently been put on Clomid which is working so far. I have given up smoking now for over 12 weeks and now need a diet to get rid of the extra pounds I put on whilst quitting the cigarettes. I have always struggled to get rid of weight and now I have heard that certain diets are better for women with PCOS. Can anyone recommend a particular diet? if so I would be really grateful. 

Thanks 


Allana


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi
i was diagnosed with pcos about 7 years ago.
I have tried every diet there is and found nothing that worked until the clinic told me to do a low carb diet.
Apparently pcos sufferers struggle to burn off complex carbs and store them.
I lost 3 stone last year using this method, it is similar to the atkins but i allowed myself the odd day where i had a piece of bread etc but many stuck to high protein foods. You can also get some great low carb foods on the web too. 
So it might be worth trying for you
Has anyone suggested you try metformin tablets too? as this also help with weightloss in pcos sufferers , it might be worth having a chat to gp about them, i take them and some other girls on this site do too.
Obviously different things work for different people but i found this the most effective diet
hope this has helped , feel free to email me if you have any questions
take care
olive aka suzie


----------



## Allana (Dec 18, 2003)

Thank you for the info. I have always done the slimming world diet where I favoured the green days because of my love for pasta, however will stop asap. I have never heard of the carb thing with pcos sufferers before. 
No one has ever recommended metformin before so I will mention it to the gp next time I go. 
Thanks again you have been a great help. Hope that everything is going well for you. 

Love Allana


----------



## clarabell55 (May 25, 2004)

Hi,
I am on Metformin and I have found that although that alone hasn't made me loose weight, although It has become easier to loose weight just on a normal diet, something which didn't really work before. Low carb does seem to be the favorite diet for PCOS, due to it helping to slow down our high insulin production but if you are on Met it helps to slow down this high insulin production anyway, therefore you can loose weight by general low fat diet. I have been loosing weight with ww, I tried lc but i just couldn't take to it, but everyone is different. If you can't do complete lc then go for wholemeal alternatives to pasta, bread etc as this uses up more of the excess insulin that is floating around. It is this excess insulin in your circulation that helps us PCOS sufferers to put on weight at the drop of a hat. And it is the refined carbs which are the prob, i.e white bread, doghnuts, white pasta, sugary foods. 
That is it quick in a nutshell, the whoile issue is more complexx than that but I think you should really be asking your dr for Met.

Clara x


----------

